# Giddyup



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a guy who wanted a sign for a pine storage box he made for his grand daughter. He was going to finish it to match the box. Yes, she has horses. Used knot free New Zeeland select pine.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

saddle up!!! 
*LETS RIDE!!!*


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

YEE-HAH...! ! !

Very Nice...great detail on the horse...!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

Looks very nice!!


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

Gotta agree with NickP, great detail on the horse.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Looks great HJ, where did you get the New Zealand knot free pine?
I'm pretty sure it wasn't Home Depot.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Pro4824 said:


> Looks great HJ, where did you get the New Zealand knot free pine?
> I'm pretty sure it wasn't Home Depot.



Menards. Upstairs they have 5/4 in all different widths.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Figures, the one near me is opening in a month or so. That'll be nice!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks nice, John. The grain in the pine makes it look like the horse is running through rolling hills.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Wow. That makes me want to get some CNC equipment! The horse looks alive. Well done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Nice work John. The detail on the horse looks really good


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I like that a lot, John.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great detail......

The dark force moves on.. First it was routers, then lathes, now CNC.... Hahahaha


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

A hundred years ago everyone had horses and the rich had cars.
Everyone today have cars and the rich have horses, stables changed.

You sure the guy doesnt have a mustang? Very Cool HJ ... have the guy send some pics for a posting.


----------

